# Thinking about giving ice fishing a try



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I love to hunt, but this year I came to the conclusion that if I love hunting I have to invent a new word for how I feel about fishing. I even fish on my lunch hour.

So the obvious next step is to explore ice fishing. 

Someone talk me out of this...or into it!


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Once you try it, youll look forward to winter every year!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's awesome you will love it


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

lol I was afraid you'd say that, guys. 

So, warm clothes obviously
auger
at least 1 IF pole
rod holder
hole scooper thingamajig
Something to sit on

I know there are the flag things that go over the hole with the flag...

I will start going through the stickied tips thread.

Will gladly take advice!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Dont do it!

Stay indoors where it warm & cozy.

It's truly a love/hate addictive relationship that you'll regret.

Dont even think of venturing out into the frigid asylum.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> Dont do it!
> 
> Stay indoors where it warm & cozy.
> 
> ...


lol said the guy with icebucket in his name..... Will put that down as a "yes" vote!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Tried it once. I could hear this crack coming from what seemed like the other side of the lake. It kept getting closer and louder as I watched it go right under the bucket I was sitting on. Buddy says that's just the ice settling. I was done.
Nope no more for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've thought about it too, although my cousin said he fell in.....twice lol

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

DON"T DO IT! It will take over your life. I tried it for the first time last year. Big mistake. I have been dreaming of ice and searching the web for ice fishing videos to watch since the first of September. It is too late for me but not for you.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

It's the craziest thing...everyone will be mad that we are going to have record breaking cold temps and you will be smiling from ear to ear saying "Bring it on Baby!!!" ​


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

What got me going was watching the Scioto temps plummet and the bite falling off. Then I had WFN on and they were ice fishing and that stupid light bulb flickered above my head.

"you don't have to stop fishing....."


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Do it, you'll love it!! Then you'll get a flasher and love it even more... And just when you thought you couldn't possibly love it anymore than you already do, you'll buy a shanty, and again, love it even more! Lol.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Do people post ice thickness here or any place else?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

There will be lots of ice fishing reports with thicknesses here


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Radnor I am a big deer hunter also but a part of me can't wait for deer season to end because that means ice fishing is that much closer. When I moved back from Louisiana I thought why ice fish, but now I have 3 shanties and dozen ice rods and take at least trip to Michigan or Erie every year. It is very addictive. You are welcome to come with me and try it.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

CHOPIQ said:


> Radnor I am a big deer hunter also but a part of me can't wait for deer season to end because that means ice fishing is that much closer. When I moved back from Louisiana I thought why ice fish, but now I have 3 shanties and dozen ice rods and take at least trip to Michigan or Erie every year. It is very addictive. You are welcome to come with me and try it.


I may take you up on that!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

If you start you will get lots and lots of TOYS !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If you plan on getting in to it for cheap....it wont be. If you have someone you can sit in a shanty with that has everything as far as shanty, auger and so forth...then it wont be bad....buy a cheap ice sled, buy a few combo's and pick up some good jigs....you will have a ball....then like stated....youll buy a flasher or camera....youll buy a shanty....youll want a sweet auger....and then your 25 jigs you already have isnt enough....you now need 50. Then you'll need to look the role so you'll spend $400 on new ice gear too wear...LOL 

If I could....id ice fish all year. Theres nothing better in my opinion....and seems like its better/friendlier people on the water. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> If you plan on getting in to it for cheap....it wont be. If you have someone you can sit in a shanty with that has everything as far as shanty, auger and so forth...then it wont be bad....buy a cheap ice sled, buy a few combo's and pick up some good jigs....you will have a ball....then like stated....youll by a flasher or camera....youll buy a shanty....youll went a sweet auger....and then your 25 jigs you already have isnt enough....you now need 50. Then you'll need to look the role so you'll spend $400 on new ice gear too wear...LOL
> 
> If I could....id ice fish all year. Theres nothing better in my opinion....and seems like its better/friendlier people on the water. I absolutely love it.


Isn't that true of anything? You like it you need more and more lol... I'm okay with that.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Gotta love it. Drill a hole in what you are walking on and fish straight down beneath you. Where else do you get to do that. Ice fishing can be expensive but it dont have to be. Theres always something you gotta get , or want , just like anything else we do but the good thing is all that is absolutely necessary is a way to get a hole in the ice , a pole , and bait so it dont take much to get started.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't get into it !!!!you'll go broke, youll lie to your wife and hide money for months leading up to ice season. I'm warning you!!! You dont wanna be a ice junkie, it's a sickness


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

You could always take your wife with you!!!!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Fish2Win said:


> Don't get into it !!!!you'll go broke, youll lie to your wife and hide money for months leading up to ice season. I'm warning you!!! You dont wanna be a ice junkie, it's a sickness


I'm going through a dissolution. Obstacle avoided. :Banane57:


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Then you can take your NEW girlfriends with you!!!:Banane22:


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd bring my wife if I had 24 inch auger.then i could push her in lol


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Im Fishing with photog from now on!!!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

You could help him catch the big one!!!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

You guys are going to be a horrible influence on me. Thanks!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It takes years to accumulate all the goodies once you start buying flashers and cameras it gets out of hand quickly but I'm fishing with that chick in pink bikini dang that's the only ice fishing goodie I don't have lol


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

It is addictive and you will want to buy more and more gear. But that's the same with fishing and hunting. 
People on the ice seem to be far more friendly than open water. It always seems to me quite a social event.
The first few times you go out, go with someone who's been out ice fishing before. The ice makes a lot of noise as it grows. The call it "singing", but really it sounds like it's cracking right underneath you and sometimes you do see a crack run right under you. It can be a bit nerve racking, but perfectly normal.
Don't forget your safety gear too. An ice spud and ice picks should be a purchase made right off the bat.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

So do drop shot rigs work? Kinda seems like this would be perfect for that type of set up but would be limited by the distance you can be from the bottom...


----------

